# Helthy food for 2 months old puppy



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2008)

My puppy is 2 months old and the doctor said to feed him 2 times per day milk, once boiled egg and once potato. But he doesn't like a lot both egg and potato. 
I found baby dog recipes containing boiled(but soft) meat or chicken (almost smacked) messed with different kind of boiled vegetables and fat free cheese. From 2 days am making for my puppy this kind of food, but 2 times he vomited. 
My question to all of you is : am I making mistake with giving meat to the puppy when he is still so young and is it posible the meat to be the reason for his vomiting? 
And PLEASE if someone knows and has time to give me advice for the right healthy feeding of my puppy. He's too little still and I think that shouldn't give him granules or conserves for big dogs.
Thanks from now.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

The milk isn't the reason for his vomiting -- it's the cheese. Cheese is very rich for a dog and a lot of them can't take it. In fact, a lot of dogs are lactose intolerant and can't eat dairy products at all (including cheese and milk) without having stomach problems.

Giving meat to your puppy is not a bad thing right now, but I'm not sure it will cover all the nutrients for his growth. For example, he's not getting enough calcium in his diet right now. Have you considered feeding him a dry food, made for dogs, instead?


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

A puppy is usually fed 3 times per day until 6 months. When we brought Tilba home at 12 weeks she was on 1/2 cup dry puppy food 3 times per day with either some yoghurt, sardines, raw mince, egg or cottage cheese added.
A premium puppy dry food would be ideal to give your puppy the nutrients he needs. To start with moisten it until he is able to chew it up dry. It's also a good idea to give puppies some raw meaty bones. Good for the teeth & the marrow has lots of calcium. If you give milk make sure its a puppy milk that is lactose free. Also get him used to raw vegitables that have been put through a blender, but never onion, grapes or chocolate as they are toxic to dogs & cats.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

You can feed him raw, or homecooked, but you need to get more info on the proper balance of foods for him. Honestly for the first timer, I'd look for a high quality dry puppy food.


----------

